# QMail



## Oompa (Apr 13, 2001)

Anyone working on porting qmail to OS X.  It is all command line so should be fairly easy....if I had any clue what I was talking about.


----------



## boz (Apr 14, 2001)

Hi,
I have it running for about 3 weeks now.
You have to do little Makefile hacking or
apply a patch. I put something on a web 
site http://www.b0z.org.

cheers
boz


----------

